# Remington Bronze Points 270 cal 130 gr.



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I see, from every ammo website I have looked at, that remington discontinued offering 130 gr 270 cal bronze points for reloading. My father loves them to death and would like to know any details of how to get ahold of some or why they were discontinued.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm sorry not to be able to find some bronzepoints for you, but I think the performance of Nosler 130 gr Ballistic Tips would be very close. I used bronzepoints in years past and remember them to be deadly and destructive. Burl


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good Morning,

Say, give the Combined Technology Nosler/Winchester product
Ballistic Silvertip 270 cal, 130 gr, #51075, a try.

I use them in my Rem 700 ADL .270 (brand new rifle) (Stock screws torq'd accordingly) with amazing results (clover leafs) at 100 yds.

Load: 51 grs Dupont IMR 4350, CCI 200 LR primer, Case Winchester/Remington, 2850 fps.

Good Luck


----------

